# New Teldex Studio IR demos



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 10, 2013)

Some explanations can be found at the SoundCloud pages

https://soundcloud.com/peter-emanuel-ro ... emo-french

https://soundcloud.com/peter-emanuel-ro ... o-irs-demo

Posted before in the Commercial announcement section:

https://soundcloud.com/peter-emanuel-ro ... -ir-reverb

https://soundcloud.com/peter-emanuel-ro ... oid-demo-2

I hope you like them!

o/~ /\~O o=< _-) o-[][]-o


----------



## Justus (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats, Peter! That will be a hit!
Most convincing use of IRs I've heard for a long time.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks very much Justus! (and I suck on making demos, using only some old anechoid stuff...)


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 10, 2013)

Gorgeous sound. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## drakem (Aug 10, 2013)

This is incredible !!!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 10, 2013)

Hehe, thanks! 

I am fanatic with this stuff. 

Using a lot of editing approaches that my competitors may be overlooking. As with my Lex L960, TCE Sys 6000 and Bricasti M7 libraries.

And I have of course also analyzed other IRs and seen what was wrong with them.

Won't share any of my editing knowledge anymore


----------



## Enyak (Aug 13, 2013)

At this point I've futzed around so much with ERs on my own that I am a bit frustrated as to their use of trying to synthesize a Decca Tree Mic setup that is based only on close mic samples. I've never been quite successul at that, but if successfull it'd add so much flexibility and life to mockups.

Your demos sound like they attempt something like that and do it quite successfully. So feel free to share some more information on the usecases you envision the lib to be used for with us.


----------



## Rob (Aug 13, 2013)

excellent Peter...


----------



## emid (Aug 14, 2013)

Undoubtedly awesome work Peter! Looking forward to have it.


----------



## artinro (Aug 14, 2013)

Peter, this sounds outstanding! Is this due out in the near future? 

Terrific work!


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 15, 2013)

Fantastic IR Peter. Looking forward to the release. 

Cheers


----------



## sergendrix (Aug 15, 2014)

I have listen to your new impulse response from the Teldex studio, they sound perfect!

how can i buy or get them? i havent found any place where to get them

let me know,

Best regards

anyway great job


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't been able to work on the plugin for a few months. During my holiday, I managed to get the code building on my MacBook, but it's not yet loading in to hosts. Do not expect this plugin soon, as I have a full time job that leaves me little development time...

The IRs will not be released separately, only in the form of a locked library for this plugin, in combination with some 4-5 other recording stages (yet to be recorded - but I have good connections to get into great places).

Thank you all for your nice comments!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 16, 2014)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Sat Aug 16 said:


> I haven't been able to work on the plugin for a few months. During my holiday, I managed to get the code building on my MacBook, but it's not yet loading in to hosts. Do not expect this plugin soon, as I have a full time job that leaves me little development time...
> 
> The IRs will not be released separately, only in the form of a locked library for this plugin, in combination with some 4-5 other recording stages (yet to be recorded - but I have good connections to get into great places).
> 
> Thank you all for your nice comments!



Good luck, Peter! And: "Locked library für this plugin", very good!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 16, 2014)

Like (as on FB)  See you there Gunther!


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Aug 16, 2014)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Sat 10 Aug said:


> Hehe, thanks!
> 
> ...Won't share any of my editing knowledge anymore



Hello Peter
Nevertheless, I try to get an answer... hihihi

First of all: Congratulation to your Teldex-IR-project. I'm looking forward to the final release of your PlugIn. 

But now:* Fact*
Most of the convolution reverbs (with their IRs) are sounding impressive with one or two instruments and one reverb unit/depth. But as soon as we are loading an orchestra in those IR-rooms with 3-4 or more depths (multiple use of the IR) we can make out the certain "room modes" more and more so that the sound is getting colored more and more as well. One can observe this effect with Altiverb and other convolution reverbs. You get the typical teldex sound 4 and more times which can lead to the typical cheesy or potty sound over all. 
And: There are systems which are calculating *each* instrument with those IRs (no name here...). With those "room systems" you can get even more "bad colored" results - specially when you are playing a huge amount of instruments... 

*Question*
Will your Teldex-IR keep the music clean from color so far - also when you are using the IRs multiple times or will it then also sound potty, cheesy, boxy...? 


Beat


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Beat,

To be honest, I cannot yet respond with a certain "Yes", although I have tested my IRs on quite a number of group tracks.

I am confident though, because I have used editing techniques that my "competitors" are not using (I have researched some stuff by them). I will however no longer comment on my processing and editing approaches.

In theory (!!!), convolution reverb is the best you can get, BUT (!), in practice it is often not, because the emitting speaker and microphones will always add coloring.

I have tested early versions of my plugin in my DAW and was able to run more than 20 instances with full length true stereo IRs. But my gut feeling tells me that it will be probably be more "clean" to use only early reflections (up to 150-200 msec) on instrument or group tracks and then use 1-3 tail-only reverbs on FX (Send) channels.

I know that VSL and AudioEase have also sampled this stage and I am confident that I did a good job at least. I do not understand the madness of recording many hundredths of IRs (and processing them!) like VSL did.

Because there is currently a "suspicion" against convolution, I have devised a new method for adding tail modulation, which I still have to implement. I expect it will offer a best of both worlds, with subtle tail spin.

Thanks for your post Beat, much appreciated, and I hope to meet you once


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 16, 2014)

PS: I hope to be able to post some music (finally) in the coming months, that will use my IRs


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 16, 2014)

@Peter Emanuel Roos I'm looking forward to hearing more, especially in the context of integrating other libraries with Orchestral Tools' Berlin series.

Are you planning on using convolution all the way through or do you plan to explore VVKT methods via the Nebula platform in relation to modulation like some recent libraries have?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 17, 2014)

I am not using any VVKT methods. I use a very efficient multi-threading convolution engine.. I have two approaches for tail modulation in mind, one based on a "derived" parallel convolution using chorus DSP algorithms. The other approach is to add concepts from algorithmic reverbs (time variant blocks of all-pass and comb filters). I will first prototype the first approach, which we be more pure IMO. I cannot go into further details


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Peter
Sorry for my delay. Nevertheless, thanks for your kind words and your feedback.
Since I'm doing professional recordings I see more and more how difficult it obviously is to get "natural surroundings" with samples and effects - specially in connection with more instruments



> But my gut feeling tells me that it will be probably be more "clean" to use only early reflections (up to 150-200 msec) on instrument or group tracks and then use 1-3 tail-only reverbs on FX (Send) channels.


That's the way I work today: with ERs for the depths and then I most time use one algorithmic reverb for the tail over all. 

So even if there are plenty of reverbs on the market a really good one still has a chance - specially for people who work with orchestra samples. 
Therefore I wish you a lot of success with your PlugIn.



> ...and I hope to meet you once Smile


I believe we know us now around 10 years. I'm 55 so there are still 25years, I hope 8) 

All the best, my dear
Beat


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 17, 2014)

Beat Kaufmann @ Sun Aug 17 said:


> That's the way I work today: with ERs for the depths and then I most time use one algorithmic reverb for the tail over all.



Beat, 

do u remember the times when we built our ERs by copying and pasting the audio files, and then moving it around the main track, used different EQ settings on any copies. ?

This was fun and also works even nowadays.

o/~


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Aug 18, 2014)

> do u remember the times when we built our ERs by copying and pasting the audio files, and then



I used "Acoustic Mirror" - one of the first Convolution Reverbs. It is still available I believe. You can find it in the software "Sound Forge Audio Editor". 
But I was not happy with the sounds of those IRs. So I recorded some IRs in our town church... They where not really better by the way. 

Then I used the convolution reverb of Samplitude (2003-?). I was quit happy with it (example). 
And after that I bought Altiverb 6...
Today I often use the very first Part of VSLs IRs (Convolution Reverb of the Suite)... the ERs so to say and as mentioned above a Algo-Reverb over all (tail).
The HOFA Reverb has also some interesting IRs. They also can be shortened for getting a sort of ER.

All the best
Beat


----------



## Diffusor (Aug 25, 2014)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Sat Aug 16 said:


> I haven't been able to work on the plugin for a few months. During my holiday, I managed to get the code building on my MacBook, but it's not yet loading in to hosts. Do not expect this plugin soon, as I have a full time job that leaves me little development time...
> 
> The IRs will not be released separately, only in the form of a locked library for this plugin, in combination with some 4-5 other recording stages (yet to be recorded - but I have good connections to get into great places).
> 
> Thank you all for your nice comments!



So basically what I am getting from this is this will probably never come out; it's already been over a year, you are coding yourself, have a day job, want to do several more venues, don't want to release just IR's. Thanks for being honest though as I can move on and not think about these anymore.  Seriously, you should think about just releasing the IR's. Even if you are able to code your own plugin you will have to have support for your customers, which includes debugging inevitable problems across multiple DAWs (and OS's maybe?). Seems like a lot potential grief and possible backlash when there are already plenty of capable convolution plugins already actively supported. And unless you implement ilok on your plugin it will probably end of being pirated anyway.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 25, 2016)

Almost two year anniversary for the last post. Still wondering whether this project is alive?


----------



## brett (Aug 25, 2016)

+1


----------



## mickeyl (Aug 25, 2016)

Hmm... "Peter Emanuel Roos was last seen: May 8, 2015"


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 25, 2016)

He is too busy coding the plugin to post here. I'm hoping


----------



## mickeyl (Aug 25, 2016)

If everything else fails, we can still buy Altiverb to get Teldex IRs... if only it was a tad bit cheaper.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 25, 2016)

I would not wait or expect anything from this as a product or so.
When I was busy with this quite some time ago I found out it has become part of a product or a part of a ir for OT or so, I can't recall.
I remember seeing/ hearing a Berlin strings mockup of Debussy's Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune where this IR maybe played an important role.

Anyhow, I would not expect anything from this anymore


----------



## Daryl (Aug 25, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> If everything else fails, we can still buy Altiverb to get Teldex IRs... if only it was a tad bit cheaper.


I think that they are included in Vienna Suite as well, and you get far more for your money there.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 25, 2016)

Perhaps its the IR OT uses in their soloist series? BWW Exp and Nocturne for example?...

If it is, it was a very good move on their behalf


----------



## muk (Aug 26, 2016)

If I remember correctly Orchestral Tools used some of Peter's Teldex IRs in their soloist series to blend them with Berlin Strings and woodwinds. The soloists were recorded in the Teldex soloist booth, not in the main hall. So they added Peters IR to give the option to blend them with their orchestral libraries. However, sometime back Peter wrote that his Teldex reverb should be more than a simple collection of IRs. I think he mentioned he wanted to code a program where you can place instruments on stage. The idea sounded similar to the concept of VSL MIR if I understood correctly.
Anyway, if Peter doesn't participate here anymore I guess anybody interested could send him an email at samplicity.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 20, 2016)

Back after a LONG time...
I am sorry to disappoint you, but I have stopped development work on the plugin. The convo engine (licenced), the EQ section and the (encrypted) IR library handling were working very well, but it was taking away all of my free time. And I got a bit scared about running a one-man plugin "company", with all the beta testing and support stuff...
I am still using the IRs for the Berlin woodwinds and some dry brass in my big Cubase template and they really work well for room placement. For reverb tails I now use several Lexicon Native instances, I have shortened the IRs to around 1.5 sec. Combining too many IR tails indeed does not work well, like Beat mentioned a long time ago. When I was at the Vienna Synchron Studio this August, I talked about this with an engineer from VSL and he had the same opinion, hence the development of the VSL hybrid reverb.
Cheers, all the best! I hope to come back on a much more regular basis.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 20, 2016)

And indeed Orchestral Tools uses a few of the IRs in their WW expansion packs


----------



## brett (Sep 20, 2016)

Good to see you back Peter. Shame to hear about the plugin as your IRs are among the best. I was looking forward to seeing what you had up your sleeve! Understand the decision though.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe I will pick it up once again, but only with at least one or two other developers and solid marketing consultancy.
Thanks


----------



## emid (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes Peter glad to have you back but not so glad that you had to quit. Hope you find the right people for your project.


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 20, 2016)

Good speed, would be great to have 'em.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm glad you're back Peter!
Really looking for that Teldex IR library.
BTW, do you happen to have a copy of "Anechoic Orchestral Music Recording"?, It's impossible to get the CD from my country... so would you mind to share it with us?


----------



## David Gosnell (Oct 9, 2016)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> Maybe I will pick it up once again, but only with at least one or two other developers and solid marketing consultancy.
> Thanks



Hi Peter,
I know I'm probably proposing heresy, but is it really necessary to develop your own engine to commercialise the distribution of the knowledge you have acquired?

What I'm thinking is that a lot of people own multiple libraries and want to try to put them is the same virtual 'room' - it is a fairly common forum topic. Through your technical knowledge added to your research and practical experiences you would probably have a much better chance than most of setting up one (or many!) of the current algorithmic reverb products to put a Spitfire instrument into Teldex or a VSL instrument onto the Sony Soundstage etc.

Yes, you can see where I'm going with this - and I know it wouldn't achieve the goal you originally set out for - but I know I would pay someone money for a set of Verb3 presets that would allow me a 'near enough' starting point based on your knowledge of this specialised area. Any way to commercialise your IP wouldn't hurt your chances of funding your 'holy grail' 

Cheers,

David.


----------

